# Flamers or Grenade Launchers for IG?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm starting out on an IG army and initially I planned to use flamers for the infantry squads (with meltas and plasma guns in the special weapon squads), but after looking at the stats I went with the Grenade launcher for my first squad. Preamble over with though, what do people think is the best option out of flamers and grenade launchers?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i am personally using flamers but i think i will eventually blob up and if a unit is close enough that i can flame with with 2-3 guys as i FRFSRF its a good day. its all about trying to cause as many wounds as possible. flamers only work as very close range, GLs have 24" to use. it just depends. do you want 4-6 shots with BS3? or 1 chance to use flamers & FRFSRF & try to wound saturate a CC unit.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

It really depends on who your playing 

tbh marines aren't going to be bothered by either

assaulting units won't like the flamers eg nids eldar orks and generally arrive in transports anyway so the grenades don't really affect them, that said vs fire warriors, DAs, other guard, grenades are brilliant 

I always found that flamers are better in special weapon squads than regular squads 6 man 3 x flame hide jump and flame, that way your not disrupting the firing line of the rest of the squad

stick meltas in your veteran squads


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I prefer the Grenade Launcher, mainly because it can fire off shots with the rest of the squad. You can consistently put out firepower at 24" range, rather than having guns for all sorts of different range brackets. I personally find focusing 24" range weapons is better than some 24", some 12", some 8" etc.

I do it with my Space Marines - loads of Bolters and some Multi-Meltas shoot at the 24" bracket, lots of Missiles and some Autocannons focus at 48", but I only have the two HBs for 36" (And only then because they're a damn good deal on a Predator), one Flamer and one 12" Meltagun (Again, these two because they're utter steals on a Tactical Squad)

Midnight


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It depends on what enemy you face, but I've always found that Flamers cause a decent amount of wounds, even when taken singularly, so will actually kill the enemy, whereas GL's do zip unless taken in multiples like in PCS's, SWS's, or if combining Infantry Squads.

Personally I see them as second rate when compared to the other SW's, and sure they're cheap but for anti - AV work Plasma and Melta are more efficient, and for anti Infantry work you can add Flamers to those 2 as been more efficient.

My take anyway.


----------



## Zymosis (Aug 4, 2011)

most has been said above. 

tactically, both have their places.

flamers; I put mine in platoon command or vet units. 
many templates = more wounds = more dead. . . special weapon teams are ok, but will get shot up quick and can't folow through with a good charge like a squad leader with a powersword, or attached characters could.

grenade launchers; again mine are in platoon comands and vet teams. mainly to increace the chance of that s6 shot doing damage against those light tanks / machines. one on its own will miss often. normally 2 of 4 will hit & damage.

for combined platoon units I prefer the range of a sniper, but often dont bother with anything other than heavy weapons. saves pts.

vets / commands, work best I think with 3 / 4 of a kind. whichever type.

midnightsuns point is key. don't have to many mixed ranges. it reduces overall effect. 

supose if the enemy is particually calculating, you may not get to fire either in anger.....


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

i like to take grenade launchers in a special weapons squad.
(i like them but then i mostly play against guard so they generally do well.)


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

My vote is for grenade launchers IG's flamers dont cut it.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i normaly take grenade launchers in my infantry squads, the chance to take out some av 12, or atleast delay it....i'll take that haha

but i do like rolling a platoon command squad with 4 flamers in a chimera

great at catching people by surprise
"hah, its only 5 guard, what can they d- OH GOD EVERYTHING IS ON FIRE!!"


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Early on i used to use grenade launchers quite heavily but with negligible effect(opponents where meq). I have changed them out and now use either flamers or nothing in my platoons. Melta and plasma in my vets. Generally it seems to work. To be honest if you are using grenade launchers against any kind of armour with the ig then you are doing something wrong. There are much better ways for guard to deal with armour.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

I use GLs all day long.

GL Pros:

1. 24" range, when firing at infantry, use frag rounds (even against MEQ, you want multiple hits, not 1 high strength 50/50 shot) also use this in conjunction with a FRFSRF with your lasguns at 24". Saturated firepower.

2. Take pot shots at enemy transports for those times you run into mech armies.... ahem, all the time.

3. Its 5 points.

4. You can generally start using it in the 1st turn

Cons:

1. Its a jack of all trades, master of none. Its like a poor mans Missile(Rocket) launcher.


Flamer:

1. You can hit lots of models....once....when they're really really close. you know. Like assault range. I mean if your shooting tau go for it. Khorne berzerkers.... I wouldn't suggest it


----------

